# Evapo Rust - Awesome Awesome Awesome



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, very interesting. I come across small hand planes and other metal tools all the time that I don't know what to do with. Thanks for the review. I will definitely try this! Is it easy to find and readily available at a hardware store or where do you have to order it from?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

That's what I was going to ask. Where do you get it?


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I found it at Autozone. The website is www.evapo-rust.com


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Sounds like a magic elixir - if it works as good as you said, it will make a great addition to the arsenal of needed supplies for cleaning and grooming the tools.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I believe that LV also carries it. It is also pretty environmentally friendly as well.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

... and it's fairly environmentally friendly too? Awesome. Thanks for sharing this magic elixer!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

You betcha. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Lee Valley also carries it in their new catalog.

always,
J.C.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I went to two different AutoZones to get some. Neither person I talked to was aware of it, but the store had it. I wanted a gallon, but the largest size they carried was a quart.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll have to give this a shot. I messed up and left a benchtop scrollsaw in my apparently not so moisture free car trunk for a few weeks. Naturally, the top is very much in need of some TLC. Haven't tried any other method yet. Suppose I should give the old WD-40 a shot as it's on hand. I wonder if this is a decent chemical for small carbide bits and blades. Always worth a shot in battling rust in South Carolina. My garage shop might as well not have walls with our humidity.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I asked these questions on another thread.

I got my answer here.

Does the temperature affect the use of it?

Do you wash it off with a water hose?


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I normally pull it out and just let it dry, as it seems to prevent the flash rusting. Once I am done re-working the metal I wash it off with soap and water and then immediately move to the finishing process.

Once the stuff gets nasty I do rinse and then dunk into clean solution.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, needed that. gonna go pick some up at autozone.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is great stuff


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Sharon,

You will be very pleased with how easy this stuff works.


----------



## Dave16 (Nov 18, 2021)

My plane is more like old old dirt etc rather than rust , is this magic stuff OK for that ?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope, use hot soap and water for the dirt. Then, the Evapo-Rust will clean up the rust.


----------

